# Pflanzen am Teich?



## Fatal Error (25. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

der Frühling ist zwar noch nicht wirklich da, aber dieses Jahr wollen wir unseren "übernommenen" Teich weiter umbauen und in unsere kleine Wohlfühloase verwandeln.

Geplant ist der Bau eines neuen Stegs und die Bepflanzung rings um den Teich.
Gerade hier bin ich für jeden Tip, welche Pflanzen in unmittelbarer Teichnähe Sinn machen, dankbar.....Laubanfall, Blütenpollen etc
Zum besseren Verständniss anbei ein Bild des Ganzen.
Geplant ist:
1. Sichtschutz zur Straße
 Kirchlorbeer?

2. Platzfüller 
__ Mammutblatt?

3. Mulchzone
evtl. Bambus oder hohe Gräser zum Windschutz?
 

GRuss
Alex


----------



## deichhase (25. März 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen am Teich?*

Hallo Alex,
herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem tollen Teich.
Ich persönlich finde den Naturagartkatalog toll. Die Pflanzen sind dort nach Standort und Höhe gegliedert und es gibt auch noch tolle Infos. Den Katalog gibt es kostenlos über www.naturagart.de. Wo man die Pflanzen erwirbt bleibt einem selber überlassen.
Viel Spaß


Levke


----------



## Dodi (25. März 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen am Teich?*

Hallo Alex!

Als Sichtschutz zur Straße hin wäre Kirschlorbeer tatsächlich eine gute Lösung da __ immergrün und recht schnell wachsend. 
Zu überlegen wäre ggf. auch __ Rhododendron mit seinen schönen Blüten, aber der wächst leider recht langsam und es würde einige Zeit dauern, bis der Sichtschutz perfekt wäre.

Der Platz Nr. II ist wohl ein sonniger Standort, hier als "Platzfüller", das __ Mammutblatt zu nehmen - ich denke mal wir reden hier von Gunnera manicata, ist auch denkbar. Kann zu einer imposanten Pflanze werden, die jedoch über den Winter ihre Blätter "einzieht" und einen gewissen Winterschutz in Form von einer dicken Laubschicht und Tannenästen benötigt.
Musst dann nur im Spätherbst die dicken Blätter entsorgen.

Mein Tipp, um das ganze exotisch zu machen:
Wie wäre es denn, wenn Du an die Stelle eine schöne Hanfpalme (Trachycarpus fortunei) pflanzen würdest und in der näheren Umgebung noch einige Yucca? (Schau mal bei 3, 2, 1 nach, da wird so einiges angeboten, auch immer mehr Gartencenter bieten mittlerweile Palmen und Yucca an).
Dann gäbe es kein Problem mit Blattabfall, und schöne Blüten hättest Du dann sowohl bei der Palme, als auch bei den Yucca.
Mit dem dadurch entstehenden evtl. Pollenflug kann man - glaub ich - leben.

Zone III:
Bambus bietet keinen besonderen Windschutz, es sei denn, er ist lange etabliert und dicht genug gewachsen. Da dürften schon 10-15 Jahre vergehen. Hier wäre wohl eine dichte, immergrüne Hecke (Scheinzypresse o. ä.), an den Zaun gepflanzt, besser. Davor könnte man dann immer noch einen Horst Chinaschilf setzen - aber Achtung: Bambus und Chinaschilf verlieren eine ganze Menge Blätter über's Jahr verteilt! __ Pampasgras wäre auch schön.

Wäre vielleicht auch noch eine Überlegung wert:
einen Flechtzaun, den man mit __ Efeu, Clematis o. ä. begrünt, als Windschutz zu setzen.

Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg bei Deinen Überlegungen.
Sicher wird sich hierzu der eine oder andere noch melden.

Wäre Dir dankbar, wenn Du weiter berichtest, wozu Du Dich schlußendlich entschieden hast und uns davon auch Bilder zeigst!


----------



## Fatal Error (25. März 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen am Teich?*

Hallo und danke für die schnellen Antworten...

@ Levke: Katalog ist bestellt

@ Dodi: habe mir gerade die Bilder deines Teiches angeschaut und kann mir jetzt was unter exotisch vorstellen....gefällt mir super für den Platz II   

Weitere Tips sind natürlich immer willkommen.

Ups ich sehe gerade....der Nordpfeil ist total verkehrt....da ist Süden   

Gruss
Alex


----------



## Nymphaion (25. März 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen am Teich?*

Hallo Alex,

auf dem Bild sieht es so aus als wäre Dein Grundstück im Außenbereich. In welchem Bundesland bist Du? In einigen Bundesländern (z.B. Baden-Württemberg und Hessen) gibt es ganz strenge Auflagen was im Außenbereich gepflanzt werden darf. Meistens sind fremdländische Pflanzen vollkommen verboten.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (25. März 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen am Teich?*



			
				Nymphaion schrieb:
			
		

> In einigen Bundesländern (z.B. Baden-Württemberg und Hessen) gibt es ganz strenge Auflagen was im Außenbereich gepflanzt werden darf. Meistens sind fremdländische Pflanzen vollkommen verboten.


 
Die gibt es wohl, wie uns scheint, in jedem Bundesland ... hier auch. Nur gut, dass das nie Jemand kontrolliert  , hier jedenfalls nicht. Hoffentlich bleibt es so :beeten  sonst müssten wir auch "roden"


----------



## Fatal Error (26. März 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen am Teich?*

Hallo Werner,

wir wohnen im südlichen Niedersachsen.
Allerdings handelt es sich um Gewerbegebiet hier .... da kontrolliert auch keiner.

Im Gegenteil ... weil die Gemeinde sich um gar nichts kümmert gab es bei Starkregen schon mehrmals Überschwemmungen in der Straße.

Etwas weiter sitzt ein Gärtner, der auch alles mögliche (auch exotisches) in seinem Garten hat. 

Gruss
Alex


----------



## Crossbaer (26. März 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen am Teich?*



			
				Fatal Error schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Werner,
> 
> wir wohnen im südlichen Niedersachsen.
> Allerdings handelt es sich um Gewerbegebiet hier .... da kontrolliert auch keiner.
> ...



Südliches Niedersachsen? Da werde ich gleich hellhörig. Ich komme aus dem Raum Hildesheim, und suche einen Gärtner mit großer Auswahl. Gerade was Teichpflanzen betrifft..

Gruß
Crossbaer


----------



## Nymphaion (26. März 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen am Teich?*

Hallo,

ich finde diese Bepflanzungsregelungen ziemlich unsinnig. Dahinter steht mehr Ideologie als Sachkenntnis, aber das ist ja bei Vorschriften nicht selten. Sinnvoll finde ich den Schutz von natürlichen Lebensgemeinschaften, auch von solchen die in der Kulturlandschaft zuhause sind. Deswegen bin ich auch einverstanden, dass bei Pflanzungen im 'echten' Aussenbereich heimische Gehölze verwendet werden müssen. In manchen Regionen wird diese Vorschrift aber ganz absurd ausgelegt. Ich weiß von zwei Gärtnereien, die im Aussenbereich liegen (logisch - Gärtnerei braucht ja viel Land, und wenn man dafür Baulandpreise zahlen müsste, dann würde man sein Leben lang mit den Pflanzen nicht so viel Geld machen um überhaupt das Grundstück abzahlen zu können), und bei denen die Untere Naturschutzbehörde alle 'fremdländischen' Pflanzen entfernt haben möchte. Im einen Fall nur Ziergehölze, die der Gärtner im Moment nicht im Verkauf hat (da soll zum Beispiel eine jahrzehnte alte __ Sumpfzypresse gefällt werden), im anderen Fall besteht der zuständige Beamte sogar darauf alle nicht heimischen Pflanzen aus dem Sortiment zu nehmen. 

Die Unterscheidung heimisch-fremdländisch ist sehr fragwürdig. Die Natur ist ein dynamisches System, sie ist in ständiger Veränderung begriffen. Vor der letzten Eiszeit wuchsen hier viele Pflanzen, die danach den Weg zurück nicht mehr gefunden haben. Eine Eiszeit früher waren noch mehr Pflanzen da. Als Deutschland vor 2000 Jahren fast komplett von Wald bedeckt war, wuchsen weniger verschiedene Pflanzen bei uns als heute. Erst durch die großen Rodungen wurden Lebensräume geschaffen, in die andere Pflanzen einwandern konnten. Durch den Ackerbau kamen Pflanzen aus Südeuropa zu uns (die jetzt durch die Saatgutreinigung wieder ausgerottet werden). Wie soll man da ein vernünftiges Kriterium finden um entscheiden zu können was heimisch ist und was nicht? Die Ideologen nehmen einfach den Pflanzenbestand vom Ende des 19. Jahrhunderts und erklären diese Momentaufnahme für verbindlich. Das ist eine bequeme Lösung, denn zu dieser Zeit wurde die heimische Flora erforscht und die großen Florenbeschreibungen erschienen in Buchform. Es war auch die Zeit kurz vor der Umstellung der Landwirtschaft, und die Artenzahl hatte einen Höhepunkt erreicht, der danach drastisch abfiel. Wenn wir diejenigen Arten für heimisch erklären, die ohne Zutun des Menschen bei uns leben würden, dann hätten fast nur Waldpflanzen bei uns ein Existenzrecht, denn alle Freiflächen bei uns wurden vom Menschen geschaffen. Das kann aber niemand wirklich wollen, oder? Andere erklären das Jahr der Entdeckung Amerikas für entscheiden. Pflanzen, die vorher zu uns kamen sind okay, die danach ankamen sind schlecht und fremdländisch. Das ist meiner Meinung nach eine ziemlich willkürliche Entscheidung. Mit gleichem Recht könnte ich den Höhepunkt der letzten Vereisung als Stichtag nehmen und diesen Pflanzenbestand als verbindlich erklären, denn als das Eis schmolz kam der Mensch und fing an die Natur zu verändern. Das wird dann eine lustige Gärtnerei. Wir dürfen nur noch Pflanzen der Tundra im Garten halten und müssen im Sommer Kühlaggregate aufstellen damit die Pflanzen überleben können...


----------



## Kalle (26. März 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen am Teich?*

Hallo,

warum les ich Nymphaion`s (Werner) Berichte immer so gerne.

Jo. Sie machen schlau.  

Zu den Behörden und den "nicht genehmen Pflanzen"

Ich sag nur eins "__ Fleischfressende Pflanzen"   ... sollen sie nur kommen die Behörden


----------

